# NGRC 2008 Photos - Grizzly Flats Div



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's try that again... 
Here are a few photos of Phillip & Wanda 
Ohri's Grizzly Flats Div. 
Notice the wonderful mural and how the painted buildings seem a 
natural continuation of the modeled buildings. 











The train seems to fit so well with the bridge, waterfall and pond. 











The plants are another theme that continues in the mural.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Neal, 
Thanks for posting photos of other's layouts. 
It's nice to see the different perspectives. 
(and thanks for the nice post card!!)


----------

